
Stem cell transplant has cured HIV infection in 'Berlin patient' - bjonathan
http://aidsmap.com/Stem-cell-transplant-has-cured-HIV-infection-in-Berlin-patient-say-doctors/page/1577949/
======
DupDetector
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2002843>

Many comments there already.

